
Ask HN: Interactive data visualization products? - cubiczirc
I&#x27;m working on a small project that needs to show interactive data visualizations, but doesn&#x27;t have the budget for Tableau or PowerBI.  Other solutions I&#x27;m finding either are static (only show charts, no ability to change&#x2F;filter views) or are far to costly (and don&#x27;t seem to be great to implement in a web portal for users).<p>Any SaaS products out there people are using&#x2F;know of and are impressed with?
======
neovintage
I'm not sure what you mean by interactive data visualizations. But there are a
bunch of companies and open source projects that have charts and you can
interact with them:

* chartio ([https://chartio.com](https://chartio.com)) - commerical * looker ([https://looker.com](https://looker.com)) - commerical * metabase ([http://www.metabase.com/](http://www.metabase.com/)) - open source * [http://fnordmetric.io/](http://fnordmetric.io/) \- open source

There's a ton more that I haven't listed.

------
M__Mulholland
Hey there,

You can check out [https://slemma.com](https://slemma.com), We have codeless
chart creation and allow you to filter your entire dashboards without editing
by any dimension in your dataset.

Here's a small example dashboard that has the filtering at the top.
[https://slemma.com/share/838155f8e3f51bae90befdf5e0c3b8b8428...](https://slemma.com/share/838155f8e3f51bae90befdf5e0c3b8b842816a04)

Plans start at $29/month for a team of 3 users.

Hope that helps,

------
benlower
If your data is/can be public then you can use Tableau Public for free.

